# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Уязвимости  >  Целочисленное переполнение в Outlook Express и Windows Mail

## ALEX(XX)

*11 мая, 2010*

*Программа:* 
Outlook Express 6
Windows Mail 
*
Опасность:* *Низкая* 
*
Наличие эксплоита:* *Да* 
*
Описание:*  
Уязвимость позволяет удаленному пользователю скомпрометировать целевую систему.
 Целочисленное переполнение существует из-за ошибки в библиотеке msoe.dll при обработке команд, полученных от POP3 сервера. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированной команды STAT вызвать повреждение памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе. Для успешной эксплуатации уязвимости злоумышленник должен обманом заставить пользователя подключится к злонамеренному POP3 серверу (например, путем отправления DNS кеша на системе пользователя). 

*URL производителя:*  www.microsoft.com 
*
Решение:* Способов устранения уязвимости не существует в настоящее время.

securitylab.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## olejah

*ALEX(XX)*, разрешите Вас дополнить чуть-чуть.

*Решение:* Установите исправление с сайта производителя.

http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/393713.php

----------

